
A parser for sqlite create table statements - creolabs
https://github.com/marcobambini/sqlite-createtable-parser
======
webmobdev
Seems cool. Have you talked with the developers of SQLite to add your code to
SQLite? (Difference in license may be an issue though.)

~~~
redis_mlc
SQLite license is "public domain", which is unusual (weird) for a large
project.

IIRC, that's ok in the US, but some other countries don't accept that.

[https://www.sqlite.org/copyright.html](https://www.sqlite.org/copyright.html)

~~~
webmobdev
Yeah, I remember that the creator and lead developer of SQLite once said that
he wished he had chosen a proper license just because a lot of corporates
raised issues due to the license.

(It was a weird issue that I had not come across before and that's why the
licensing thing stuck in my mind).

I guess he found a way to fix it:

> The SQLite source code is in the public domain, and is free for use by
> anyone and for any purpose. No license is required. However, some users
> desire a license so that they can have warranty of title, or just because
> their company lawyers say they need one. A perpetual license and warranty of
> title for the core SQLite source code is available for this purpose.

Source:
[https://www.sqlite.com/prosupport.html](https://www.sqlite.com/prosupport.html)

